# ASA Bow Novice question...



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Ok so I've never shot an ASA rules event before and have no clue how all this 12 and 14 ring business works...So my questions is in the Bow novice class do they shoot upper one round and lower the next and are the 14 rings in play in this class? 

Heck I need to know if I'm gonna come down and whip up on you ASA shooters....just call me Goofy the Sandbagger :lol:


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Um, Goofy!! You do NOT belong in the Novice Class.

And 14's are in play except for the pro Classes (not you either)

Usually shoot for the lower 12 the first day and upper 12 the next, if you have the guts to shoot for the 14 then go for it, worse case scenario is you get an 8 or a 5. (or a miss)


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

XForce Girl said:


> *Um, Goofy!! You do NOT belong in the Novice Class.*And 14's are in play except for the pro Classes (not you either)
> 
> Usually shoot for the lower 12 the first day and upper 12 the next, if you have the guts to shoot for the 14 then go for it, worse case scenario is you get an 8 or a 5. (or a miss)


Yeah I'm pretty sure I don't...however this is my first ASA shoot so I'm just coming down to shoot it for fun and see what it's all about. I was in London 2 years ago to meet up with people and spectate but have never shot. Figured I'd "goof" off in the Novice class...if for some reason I shoot really well DQ myself and know for the next year just what class I should shoot in.

Thanks for the info.....come find Ammie and I, well either be in the New Breed booth or the SLG booth when not out shooting.


----------



## FLDartonGuy (Jul 23, 2008)

You are probably going to have to shoot both rounds on the same day. 20 in the morning with the lower 12 and 20 in the afternoon with the upper 12. The 14 is always in play. Depending on how many shooters are in the class, if you win you will get bumped out any way. Go, have fun and if you shoot well then collect your money and move on. They are great shoots to attend and you will meet alot of cool people.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

goofy2788 said:


> Yeah I'm pretty sure I don't...however this is my first ASA shoot so I'm just coming down to shoot it for fun and see what it's all about. I was in London 2 years ago to meet up with people and spectate but have never shot. Figured I'd "goof" off in the Novice class...if for some reason I shoot really well DQ myself and know for the next year just what class I should shoot in.
> 
> Thanks for the info.....come find Ammie and I, well either be in the New Breed booth or the SLG booth when not out shooting.


You know I was just joking with you!!
You'll have a great time, it's way moor family friendly than the IBo shoots, IMO. 

I'm not comiong to this one, thought I was but plans changed. It's hard to get away from the shop for the entire weekend. Tell Aimee I said hi and have fun.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

the 14 ring is at the tournment directors decision its in or out of play on that decision


----------



## 6rob4 (May 3, 2010)

didnt the guy that shot hunter in bedford dq his self .and didnt you b***h as much as anyone about people and ethics if you shoot bow novice dont cry on here anymore about other shooters.and you know who this is.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

3Dblackncamo said:


> the 14 ring is at the tournment directors decision its in or out of play on that decision


That's one rule that has never been used. Pros don't/ams do have the choice of the 14.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Goof, it's my first time too.

You can shoot Hunter with me. That way 1/2 will be unkown.


----------



## perdieu2011 (May 16, 2011)

are all 40 targets in bow novice known yardage??


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

perdieu2011 said:


> are all 40 targets in bow novice known yardage??


Yes, how you doing dan?? I shot with you at the IBO southern alabama shoot on the last set of 20... You doin awesome this year keep it up, bow novice would be a breeze for you.


----------



## perdieu2011 (May 16, 2011)

LCA said:


> Yes, how you doing dan?? I shot with you at the IBO southern alabama shoot on the last set of 20... You doin awesome this year keep it up, bow novice would be a breeze for you.


 hey whats up man?? u are from ohio right?? and thank u!! well its gonna be my first asa....so i'm startin at the bottom and gonna work up from there!! I'm not really even set up like i should be for this shoot so....thats why im not to worried about shooting the novice class!! didn't want to jack my i.b.o. setup all up....so i jacked my brothers bow all up...lol....turned the pounds all the way down and shooting some heavy arrows....so it should be legal...lol....i hope anyway!!


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

perdieu2011 said:


> hey whats up man?? u are from ohio right?? and thank u!! well its gonna be my first asa....so i'm startin at the bottom and gonna work up from there!! I'm not really even set up like i should be for this shoot so....thats why im not to worried about shooting the novice class!! didn't want to jack my i.b.o. setup all up....so i jacked my brothers bow all up...lol....turned the pounds all the way down and shooting some heavy arrows....so it should be legal...lol....i hope anyway!!


Yep, doin good.... I shot three ASA's last year and kentucky was the only one that they had a chrono setup on the course in between targets and EVERYONE shot through it... they busted at least three guys shooting over speed limit so make sure you are legal. The ASA's are my favorite shoot's you will enjoy it. If you get there soon enuff shoot the pro/am.


----------



## perdieu2011 (May 16, 2011)

LCA said:


> Yep, doin good.... I shot three ASA's last year and kentucky was the only one that they had a chrono setup on the course in between targets and EVERYONE shot through it... they busted at least three guys shooting over speed limit so make sure you are legal. The ASA's are my favorite shoot's you will enjoy it. If you get there soon enuff shoot the pro/am.


 the pro am is on friday right? the team shoot?? i'm leaveing late thursday or friday really early to get down there!! this team shoot is the sims coarse u were talking about right??


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

perdieu2011 said:


> the pro am is on friday right? the team shoot?? i'm leaveing late thursday or friday really early to get down there!! this team shoot is the sims coarse u were talking about right??


Nope two different shoots, you need to do both... the sims go's on longer... it is kinda like a hunter defence range setup.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

6rob4 said:


> didnt the guy that shot hunter in bedford dq his self .and didnt you b***h as much as anyone about people and ethics if you shoot bow novice dont cry on here anymore about other shooters.and you know who this is.


Yes I know who this is and maybe you should read everything I posted....I'm shooting this solely to see what ASA is about and if I actually shoot good I'm going to DQ myself. I'm not going down to try and win....not only that but I can't be on the course the same time as Ammie since the kids are coming so bow novice is my only choice.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

sagecreek said:


> Goof, it's my first time too.
> 
> You can shoot Hunter with me. That way 1/2 will be unkown.


Sage I appreciate the offer...However as I said in my above post we're going to have the kids and after looking at the range times there's no way I can shoot anything other then bow novice. 



Also to further add to my above post (i posted from my phone so typing was limited) Yes I am one to complain when an experienced competitor steps down to an entry level class and walks over people...and yes I was one who was very vocal about what happened at Bedford. And yes come Monday if I found out a former ASA/IBO/NFAA Pro/Semi-Pro shooter was to come to London and win I'd be very vocal about it. 

You ask how can I be so against it and still shoot in the bow novice class.....simple, I've never shot an ASA rules event (not even local), I'm not an ASA member (and doubt I will be since there's just not that many shoots in my area), and I've already stated I'm not shooting this for points, position, wins etc...I'm going down to London to meet up with people I only see maybe once a year. While I'm doing that I want to shoot....so that's what I'm going to do is shoot. Know come the future if I seriously want to compete in ASA events then yes I'll be stepping up (or back I should say) and most likely will go straight to Open C. Skipping any of the hunter classes all together.

So if I'm showing bad ethics by openly stating beforehand my reasons for shooting this class and openly stating that if I should do good (which means anything in the money in my eyes) I would voluntarily DQ myself then please openly state your opinion. 

Had the person who won Bedford done this I wouldn't have said a word.....However he didn't and didn't DQ himself until after the thread was posted here. That's where my ethics differ....I know I'm not a beginner archer and am not going down to compete with beginner archers but to shoot and see what the ASA is about.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Lots of people shoot Bow Novice until they win out. I know lots of people who have.

I don't see anything wrong with it either.

If I won, I wouldn't DQ myself.


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey, what target are you on? And to the question about BN being known, it's yes, all known yardage. 30 yds max.
Charlie


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

geezer047 said:


> *Hey, what target are you on?* And to the question about BN being known, it's yes, all known yardage. 30 yds max.
> Charlie


Ummm...who you asking?

I'm not even registered yet....I didn't decide to actually shoot until a few days ago...I was going to just go down and hang out but I've done that once and it killed me to not fling some arrows so this year I'm flinging arrows.


I'm actually shooting my Cyborg I shot last year....grabbed my wifes old hunting arrows, cranked the limbs down and got it shooting 278fps.....I'm looking forward to it. I think it will be a fun time.


Sage thank you....After reading that post I've been having second thoughts about shooting at all.:embara:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

You better shoot. lain:


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Your shooting and that's that. No second guessing. No need to DQ yourself if you do well. Just shut up and shoot. Now the wife has spoken so let's get ready for this beotch!


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

goofyswife2788 said:


> Your shooting and that's that. No second guessing. No need to DQ yourself if you do well. Just shut up and shoot. Now the wife has spoken so let's get ready for this beotch!


Ah geez....now I'm really in trouble.:embara::77:


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

I am shooting bow novice and could care less if you shoot the novice class as I don't know your background nor do I care because I am there to shoot and have fun not to complain if someone beats me! Now if you are as good as apparently someone on here thinks that you are you do have the choice of shooting Open C because the times are the same as Bow Novice. I hope that you come and have a good time as the ASA shoots that I have attended in London are a blast! just go and have fun and don't worry about others, and if you do shoot novice I will be on range J target #1!


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

wsbark01 said:


> I am shooting bow novice and could care less if you shoot the novice class as I don't know your background nor do I care because I am there to shoot and have fun not to complain if someone beats me! Now if you are as good as apparently someone on here thinks that you are you do have the choice of shooting Open C because the times are the same as Bow Novice. I hope that you come and have a good time as the ASA shoots that I have attended in London are a blast! just go and have fun and don't worry about others, and if you do shoot novice I will be on range J target #1!


Thanks....I'm a good shot...but not that good :wink: 
Haven't won any national events yet....heck haven't even placed in the top twenty :lol:


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about old Goofy!!!!! Iv,e seen him shoot It's
his wife you have to worry about!!!!!!!!!!LOL
Go get 'em Amy.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Ammie done put the word down anyways. Goofy is shooting.


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

I am sure there will be stiff competition in the bow novice class. A beginner doesn't win that class from what I see. If you are or were not a pro or semi-pro in another organization you shouldn't feel bad at all competing or winning in bow novice. The ASA classes are designed if you do well, you get bumped up. Bow Novice and Open C are very different, besides the yardage you have to have fixed pins, short stabilizer and no lense in bow novice. Two different giant classes.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

If it wasn't for Sage Jr shooting Sr. Eagle class at the same time, I would shoot it with you.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

rock77 said:


> I wouldn't worry about old Goofy!!!!! Iv,e seen him shoot It's
> his wife you have to worry about!!!!!!!!!!LOL
> Go get 'em Amy.


Listen here "bud"....I have a few words for you but their not allowed here....let's just say they rhyme with stick, bass pole, pucker, witch.....:bartstush::bartstush::bartstush::icon_1_lol:


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ha ha...yes I will safely bet my score will be higher than his. As usual...j/k. And Rock knows I can outshoot the goof. Lol. For us its all about having fun. We've never shot an asa event and are merely going to test it out. If I Di well then Hell yeah is all I gotta say. Heck we may just get converted over from the dark side...lol


----------



## triker (Dec 29, 2010)

is bow novice known or unknown yardage


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Known.


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

You can lay the words on me at Erie Goofy see ya there Hills Family Camp Ground.
Beers and Corn Hole!!!!! that doesn't sound right does it!!! LOL


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

If this is your first time shooting an ASA tournament you need to come back here and let us all know how well you do.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

jimb said:


> If this is your first time shooting an ASA tournament you need to come back here and let us all know how well you do.



That I will do....I'm sure I'll find some way to mess up and shoot poorly but all I can hope for is to have fun!


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

rock77 said:


> You can lay the words on me at Erie Goofy see ya there Hills Family Camp Ground.
> Beers and Corn Hole!!!!! that doesn't sound right does it!!! LOL


Corn and Beer Hole ....:cheers:


----------



## shootertg (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm glad I read this thread. I'm not going to be able to shoot at London but I want to shoot at an ASA event sometime in my future. I have never shot an ASA and didn't know about bow novice. I have shot in IBO events in HC and did ok, but with ASA being so much different it would be nice to try something like bow novice. Shot open in IBO for a year and want to get back into shooting but I hate getting spanked. I wonder if bow novice would be good. another thread on here everybody said I should start in open b and that sounds like a good way to not place well.


----------

